# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  المساعد في عمل فهرس المصادر والمراجع

## يحيى صالح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذا الملف يحتوي على أسماء الكتب الموجودة على 6 أقراص ليزرية من إنتاج شركة التراث ، وهي مفيدة للباحثين في عمل فهرس المصادر والمراجع .
http://www.4shared.com/account/file/...BKIEqWDeUEdVZu
( منقول )

----------


## بو خالد

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## يحيى صالح

جزاك الله خيرًا

نسأل الله أن ينفع بها.

----------

